# Possible move to Chon Buri



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

In the final stages of discussions regarding a possible position in Chon Buri (town, not just the province) - not far from the Pattana golf course.

Is there an expat community there? Any recommendations on areas to live in etc? House or condo (2 or 3 bed), and any other information that someone wished they had known before moving to Thailand.

Thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

While I can be of no assistance for Chon Buri, here's some advice for Thailand.

Go there and stay in a hotel/condo for 2-4 weeks. This will allow you to get a real accurate "lay of the land" so you can get a place long term.

Things should be quite inexpensive too, since it's now low season after a bad high season. Try to be away from the flood plane.


----------



## oceanbreeze851 (Mar 28, 2014)

I hope to move to Sattahip in about 6 months. Go to agoda.com and look for a cheap hotel. I just looked and found 1 for $11.00 a night. Also, look on Teakdoor.com for more information.


----------

